# Bought a vise and worried I’m going to be disappointed.



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’ve been looking for a woodworking bench vise for years, but they were always too much for my budget. I just stumbled upon this vice and I can’t believe the price. I decided to go ahead and buy it, but I was just wondering if I’m going to be disappointed. Anybody have one of these?

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200413942_200413942


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks OK to me. What is it that you are concerned about?

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*probably OK*

The reviews are decent. It's not high quality, but the screw is an Acme thread and the size looks reasonable and weight is decent at 13 + lbs.

It's $35.00 so you won't have too much invested. Woodcraft and Rockler sells similar looking ones for 2X the price. You be the first to write a review here...OK?

Other choices here:
Shop Fox D2255 8-Inch Wood Vise - Amazon.com

Michigan Industrial Tools MIT Tool 6-1/2" Wood Working Vise - Amazon.com


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

well I have never seen a vice this size for less than $75 and most often more like a $100 to $160.

I had to read the description 10 times to make sure I wasn't buying a portrait of a vise. I hope its not made out of wood or plastic. :laughing:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> The reviews are decent. It's not high quality, but the screw is an Acme thread and the size looks reasonable and weight is decent at 13 + lbs.
> 
> It's $35.00 so you won't have too much invested. Woodcraft and Rockelr sells similar looking one for 2X the price. You be the first to write a review here...OK?
> 
> ...


Well it looks like I'm already disappointment because the Shop fox on Amazon is actually cheaper with the free shipping. Oh well. :huh:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, fugeddaboutit. Some days, cheaper isn't better. Some days, cheaper is better.

I carve with Mora (Sweden) #171 Equus hook knives rebevelled to 12 degrees. Tough, tough steel.
Went to the store for pair #3 but nope, Diamond Hook knives, $21 each (Mora have been $16.)
Never "tried" the Diamond. But I will. Possibly they are superior, don't know yet.

Going home tomorrow after 8(?) weeks away from home. Can't hardly wait to mess with the new Diamonds.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Country flea markets have vises*

I found this one a few towns away this summer. It needed a new dog which I made from bar stock, see the gap? Then it was fine.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

It says $75. Is that what you're selling it for or what you bought it for?

hmm, I just realized that I don't have a dog on the one I just bought.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Think he was asking $90 or $85*

I paid $75 and made a sticker just for the photo I posted in another thread. You can probably return the vise you bought, but the shipping may be a "killer" ..... :blink:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You should find the Northern Tool vise useful. 9in wide jaws vs 8in on the Shop Fox.

The good thing is that the vise is not quick release. From what I have read inexpensive and quick release do not go together well, as in the quick release mechanism can slip.

Yours is not quick release so will have a tapped hole for the screw. There should not be much to go wrong.

You need to make some wood covers for the jaws. Does not have to be fancy, just something to protect the wooden pieces being clamped from the steel jaws. Perhaps a piece of plywood. If you use 2x material this will work, but you will loose a lot of depth capacity.

The rear jaws will likely have two hole. I would screw through the wood covers into your bench. The bottom has two mounting holes from screws to be installed vertically into the underside of the bench.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

No I don’t usually return things because of the shipping. When it gets here I'll just have to deal with it. 

I could be wrong because I have never used a woodworkers vice, but I just don’t think I need something really strong to hold wood pieces because up to point I’ve always used clamps to hold my work and I don’t remember having a problem. I’m just looking for something wide that will not damage the wood.

Besides I have very good Wilton vise that I could use if I really needed something super strong. LOL :smile:









If this doesn’t work out I guess I’m going to have to bit the bullet and “pay the piper” for a good one. I saw another one for $99 that's still in my price range


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> .......
> You need to make some wood covers for the jaws. Does not have to be fancy, just something to protect the wooden pieces being clamped from the steel jaws. Perhaps a piece of plywood. If you use 2x material this will work, but you will loose a lot of depth capacity.....


Thanks Dave, I was planing on using a longer 2x for the jaws if it doesn't take up to much space. I don't know how long a piece yet, but thinking of maybe 18". 

I have other problems to deal with right now as to how I'm going to mount it because my bench is not your conventional woodworkers bench.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree with Dave, that it's a good thing that it does not have a quick release. The lack of Dog is also not a problem. You can incorporate a Wooden one with the Wood Jaw cover. A wood dog is much easier on plane irons. I never liked or used the steel dogs built into a Vice.


----------



## Stever170 (Dec 27, 2013)

Sleeper said:


> I&#146;ve been looking for a woodworking bench vise for years, but they were always too much for my budget. I just stumbled upon this vice and I can&#146;t believe the price. I decided to go ahead and buy it, but I was just wondering if I&#146;m going to be disappointed. Anybody have one of these? http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200413942_200413942


Well your post made me want to give this a shot for the price you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I have all the luck :furious: I see now its on sale for $27 almost $8 less and i haven't even received it yet.


----------



## Stever170 (Dec 27, 2013)

I just received mine today. Looks to be ok.and even at not sale price still pretty inexpensive .


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Stever170 said:


> I just received mine today. Looks to be ok.and even at not sale price still pretty inexpensive .


Wow, I just this minute received mine, but the wife is yelling at me to to clean up for dinner so I guess I'll have to wait to open the box. :laughing:


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

I hope this vise works out well for you. Especially because I intend to head to the local Northern Tool and pick one up for my bench.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

plus1hdcp said:


> I hope this vise works out well for you. Especially because I intend to head to the local Northern Tool and pick one up for my bench.


I wish I had a Northern Tool near me. Anyway I opened mine up and I love it. I may order an other one. and have two on my bench


----------

